# Road bike helmet cam footage with telemetry overlay



## ukbloke (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the Noon Ride in Portola Valley and Woodside, CA. The video segment is the return leg on Canada Road with the wind at our backs. I take a few turns at the sharp end, but when the hammer goes down the entire group comes by me, even though I'm still putting out 300-400W. I just manage to latch on the back, only for the hammer to do down again and then I'm dropped. Good times!

Apologies for the road bike footage, it's been way too long since I've been on a mountain bike. You can switch to HD mode on youtube if you prefer.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool, what device/computer did you use to capture the telemetry info? What software did you use for the telemetry display? I am actually thinking of doing the same thing to add variety to the videos I am taking.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

That is extremely cool. I would also love to know how you did the overlay.

It hurts to watch your heart rate. :eekster:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback!

The devices I'm using to gather the data are a Garmin Edge 305 for GPS and cadence, and a Cycleops PowerTap rear wheel for power and heart-rate. The software to generate the telemetry overlay is my own. I'm working on it in my spare time. It is close to being feature complete in terms of the data processing, but I need to do a bit more work to add a GUI and make it into something that other people could use.

As for the heart rate, this is very early season for me and I don't yet have the conditioning to be riding at the front end of the Noon ride. I burnt through all my matches in short order knowing that the entire ride would come by me, and make for more interesting footage!


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I probably will also be programming the telemetry display app which will be using the data from the GPS device (I am thinking of getting a Garmin 500). I then intend to capture the app display info using a screen cap software (CamStudio freeware) which will then output it to an avi file I could then superimpose on my ride video.

BTW, here is another video showing telemetry info... the guy who did it bought the telemetry display software:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 20, 2007)

cyclocommuter said:


> BTW, here is another video showing telemetry info... the guy who did it bought the telemetry display software:


Yeah, I know him from the forums over at roadbikereview.com. He is using the trial version of a (very expensive) product that is designed for doing a telemetry overlay for motorbikes and cars (such as for racing or track days).


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Let us know when you are ready for beta tester (provided it's for Mac ).

I was just kidding about the HR. My anaerobic threshold happens to be pretty near my max, but my max is also abnormally low, so when I see 180, I think "MAX!"


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Yeah, I know him from the forums over at roadbikereview.com. He is using the trial version of a (very expensive) product that is designed for doing a telemetry overlay for motorbikes and cars (such as for racing or track days).


I saw that thread at roadbikereview where he mentioned the software and I believe the price too... If I recall right it costs north of 200 bucks. I like to develop my own as programming is also a hobby of mine even though I am pretty sure it will take me days to come up with this app.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

Ukbloke, would be great if you release your app!
I'd be more than happy to beta test as well.
One little request already - can you add metric( kmh and metres) to your graphs? Seems there would be enough space.
What equipment do you use to log your gear ratios? Or is it derived from cadence/speed/distance?

The app used in the other video is most certainly Dashware - 
I got this far making a custom dashboard before it expired:




Great software but way too expensive and no easy method to do a Altitude versus time graph.
Good news there's a slightly buggy alternative to Dashware not quite as user friendly but its freeware!
Called Racechrono2avi - http://www.racechrono.com/news/?p=92


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

luap, nice video. Have you used racechrono?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 20, 2007)

luap said:


> Ukbloke, would be great if you release your app!
> I'd be more than happy to beta test as well.
> One little request already - can you add metric( kmh and metres) to your graphs? Seems there would be enough space.
> What equipment do you use to log your gear ratios? Or is it derived from cadence/speed/distance?


I already have a metric option - you can pick either metric or imperial units. I didn't support both because it will clutter the screen, particularly when I add in the missing labels on the various charts. The gear ratio is indeed derived algorithmically.

I'm working on getting it ready for release, though I try not to let it interfere with actually riding my bike!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

cool--releasing it would rerally be gentlemanly and scholarly --tht sounds better than d sh&%. lol. very neat app.



ukbloke said:


> I already have a metric option - you can pick either metric or imperial units. I didn't support both because it will clutter the screen, particularly when I add in the missing labels on the various charts. The gear ratio is indeed derived algorithmically.
> 
> I'm working on getting it ready for release, though I try not to let it interfere with actually riding my bike!


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

cyclocommuter said:


> luap, nice video. Have you used racechrono?


I'm figuring it out. The manual is incomplete - so progress is slow.
Definitely not as flexible as Dashware - I'm going for a simple speed, altitude, distance display- and possibly the track gauge.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

I finally completed enough of my Video Overlay Dashboard app so it is usable:






I don't have too many data points as I don't yet have a GPS head unit. This is why the Speed (displayed on big dial) is just a rough approximation. I just got the data points by syncing the ride video with Google Maps which is why the Avg Speed, Distance, and Speed info only updates every 500 meters to a kilometer or so. The Average Speed and Distance at the end of the clip are accurate though.

App can be used to display anything that can be captured by a GPS/head unit (including power, heart rate, etc). The shape, colors of the gauges are customizable too. Progress bars, graphs, etc., can be used in the place of dials.

Not sure when the app will be fully completed (probably a few more weeks)... my priority right now is to put more time in the saddle as opposed to in front of my workstation. This is a fun project though.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

You set your priorities wrong!
Looks and reads great - how much will you sell it for?


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback luap. I'm not sure if I can polish this app so it will be user friendly enough for me to make some money off it. If I go that route it will definitely take a lot of time and time is what I am short of LOL. Right now I just wanted to see where I could take these cycling videos I've been doing. I'll keep you posted.


----------

